# Faulty TPMS indicator?



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Posted this on Rogue thread, but thought it may also be a general Nissan situation.
My TPMS reads 32F and 31R on the display. However, I used a brand new pencil type gauge and a four year old dial type gauge. Neither is a cheap model. One said 34 and the other said 35 for all four wheels. I had put air in them when cold and drove around and noticed the TPMS/gauge conflict. Checked again after letting car sit 15 minutes or so and got above readings. Prior to driving, it had been 35 in each tire on the dial gauge.

Is there a problem with the Rogue TPMS gauge? I have another vehicle with the same type display and it never varies more than a pound between gauge and display when I add air.


----------

